# Beware - allergic reactions to bees or wasps



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Now that the weather is getting nicer (ah, Spring!) here's a bit of a warning for everyone .... we had a bit of a scare here on Sunday. 

Tai absolutely loves to point and chase (and catch if possible) anything that flies ... from birds to flies. well, this past Sunday it looks like he caught either a bee or a wasp, and it turned out that he's very much allergic. I didn't see it happen (he was on the side of the house) but from the time he came up to me to the time I got him to the vet only 45 minutes had gone by and his face was completely swollen and he had hives from head to toe. Poor little guy! My vet's office is great, though, they got him in right away and fixed up just fine. 

You can't protect them from everything and (to Tai's credit) he was a great sport throughout the whole thing ... and handled it much better than me!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Bless the little guy, ..I hope he gets better soon..Darcy sends a big hug to him..


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Poor baby!!! Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Poor little guy! Hope he got better quickly. Had to watch Nelly like a hawk today with all the big lazy flying bees - perfect targets! Thanks for posting this


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I am curious, because I have thought about this lately. You were close to the vet, but what may have happened if you had been out hiking/hunting/trail running/etc and been hours from aid? Did the vet make mention of what should be done in such a situation? I have contemplated asking my vet about just this type of situation. Do they have epi pens for canines??

Glad Tai handled it well, I am sure the extra love he surely received afterwards made it more bearable


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Poor guy!!

My mom's dachshund (my dog that turned into the family dog) is extremely allergic to bees as well. When I was younger I came home from school only to find his little face looking like that, only worse. His throat would actually start to swell shut fairly quickly. We learned to give him benedryl ASAP to start working against the reaction and then get him to the vet immediately. Our vet indicated that there are options similar to epi-pens that we could have on hand for reactions like this, however, I don't think my mom has gone down that path just yet. I think just knowing that she has options makes her feel better about the allergies and she is sure to keep allergy meds on hand in the event that he has a reaction like that. It's scary stuff!


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Laika said:


> I am curious, because I have thought about this lately. You were close to the vet, but what may have happened if you had been out hiking/hunting/trail running/etc and been hours from aid? Did the vet make mention of what should be done in such a situation? I have contemplated asking my vet about just this type of situation. Do they have epi pens for canines??
> 
> Glad Tai handled it well, I am sure the extra love he surely received afterwards made it more bearable


Tai's doing much better today and doesn't seem to be having any issues - except being a huge snuggle bug!  Yay!

I did ask the vet and he recommended (like with KB87) that I take Benadryl with me on our hiking trips and get him snake trained cuz he is a very curious puppy! I'm no vet, but his recommended dosage was 1 MG Benadryl per pound of body weight. You know, funny that you mention the epi pen because I need one for wasp stings and my niece is highly allergic as well and has to carry hers all the time. It's good to know that there are epi pen alternatives for dogs. If anyone knows any more I'd be very interested!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

He is still a dandy pants to me

AND A REAL TROPPER


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Yikes. Does anyone know if you could use human Epipens in a *true* emergency?? (My son is in the same weight range as the dog!)


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

My pup got stung and ended up with hives all over -- no swelling like that!! We called the vet and they said one mg of Benadryl per pound so since Wilson is 50 lbs, we gave him two 25 mg adult Benadryl pills. I now carry it when we go... Obviously a reaction as serious as tai's would require more immediate and urgent attention!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam snapped at a wasp and tried to swallow it. He has a black spot around the middle toward the back of his tongue. Tried to snap a picture but looks like something of a challange. 
It's really visible when he yawns. 
Still apprehensive of all flying things. 

No extreme reaction as baby Tai. :'(


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Poor Tai! Glad the little guy is ok. On a lighter note though, your situation reminded me of this pic from imgur.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Our crazy 5 month old Maddie actually hunts bees and eats them even though they sometimes sting her. We haven't been able to get her to stop.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi all!

New behavior in Tai. When he goes out now he's what I would consider "on point". His head is low, ears forward, tail up and he does a full lap around the yard before he settles enough to go to the bathroom. He'll relax if I follow him out to the yard, but I don't want him to be stressed going outside. I'm sure he doesn't want to be stung again, but I don't want him to be fearful. 

Is this normal cautious behavior, or is this something I need to nip in the bud? If so, How?

Jenny


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Free Professional advice removed by Author.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My dog Cash did the same thing at about the same age.
I was not home at the time but told them to give him Benadryl. Instead they ran him to the emergency vet.
He did still look like a disfigured pup when I got there.
Three hundred dollars later he was back home.

Don't be surprised if he looses some hair at the sight of the hives. It a normal reaction to the swelling, and the hair will grow back over time.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Definitely head down/flat, ears up and tail up. If he was in the field I'd be proud. I probably need to get him back out there ASAP.  It's just new behavior for the back yard since the sting, so maybe he IS looking for a bit of retaliation.  

Truly he's recovered better than I hoped and seems to be more inclined to "work" in the yard instead of just run around and do zoomies. He even stayed on point (very good Whoa, no sitting at all!) with some dove that decided to hang out in the yard. We had a great day today at the dog park and he went over all the training obstacles that were there to work on. He loves to play with the others but really got a kick out of running up and down and through all the obstacles that were there to work with. I need to get some video of him playing out there cuz he still sees it as just play time and likes leaving the other dogs in the dust! I'm totally biased, but **** he's so SMART!!


----------

